# OOo 1.1.2 mit KDE-Integration

## Benjamin

Hi ihr!

Mit welchem ebuild kann ich mir das OOo 1.1.2 (deutsch) samt KDE-Integration installieren? (->kde.openoffice.org)

Vielen Dank!

Benjamin

----------

## TheCurse

Mit der KDE-Integration weiß ich nicht, aber für OpenOffice in Deutsch (Version 1.1.2) musst du folgendes eintippen, wenn ich mich nicht irre (Musst halt mal im Localisation Guide nachschlagen, bin mit den " um 49 nicht sicher):

language="49" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge openoffice

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Benjamin

Hi!

Jo, das war mir klar...vielen Dank trotzdem!

mir gehts hauptsächlich um die KDE-integration...

----------

## boris64

da bin ich auch scharf drauf.

mit ximian hat das bei mir nicht so ganz hingehauen

----------

## Inte

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> mit ximian hat das bei mir nicht so ganz hingehauen

 Was lief denn nicht?

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Ximian fetzt!

----------

## boris64

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Was lief denn nicht? 

 

ich war ganz verzückt, als ich von der existenz der USE-flag "ooo-kde"

gehört hatte, die ximina-openoffice benutzen sollte.

nachdem ich das gemergt hatte (man, hat das gedauert  :Smile: ),

sah das ganze leider genauso wie openoffice aus (diese arialschrift in den menüs, einfach grausam)

dabei hatte ich mich als kde&blue-&qtcurve-fan

so auf meinen lieblings-qt-look gefreut ;(

habe ich da was wichtiges verpasst/vergessen/übersehen?

 *Inte wrote:*   

> PS.: Ximian fetzt!

 

das war mein zu erreichendes ziel  :Razz: 

greetz  :Wink: 

----------

## Realmaker

*schieb*

Ich hätte daran ebenfalls Interesse

----------

## Inte

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich war ganz verzückt, als ich von der existenz der USE-flag "ooo-kde"
> 
> gehört hatte, die ximina-openoffice benutzen sollte.
> 
> nachdem ich das gemergt hatte (man, hat das gedauert ),
> ...

 

Das ooo-kde-USE-Flag schaltet nur die GNOME-Bibliotheken ab, die unter KDE nicht benötigt werden. Einen qt-Look bekommst Du deswegen nicht, sondern "nur" ein schlankeres und schnelleres Office.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Realmaker

So?: LANGUAGE=49 USE=ooo-kde emerge openoffice-ximian

bei -pv wird die USE_Flag zumidnest nicht angezeigt  :Confused: 

----------

## Inte

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> So?: LANGUAGE=49 USE=ooo-kde emerge openoffice-ximian
> 
> bei -pv wird die USE_Flag zumidnest nicht angezeigt 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

```
$ emerge -pv openoffice-ximian

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.60  +gnome -kde -ooo-kde  1,013 kB

 

Total size of downloads: 1,013 kB
```

----------

## Realmaker

```
# emerge -pv openoffice-ximian

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.1.6   178 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.17   309 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r2   258 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/tcsh-6.12-r3  -cjk +perl  804 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-ximian-1.1.55  +gnome +kde  191,354 kB

 

Total size of downloads: 192,904 kB

```

  :Confused: 

Wieso hast du eine neuere Version, obwohl ich gerde gesynct habe? Ist dein Ebuild im overlay?

----------

## Inte

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Wieso hast du eine neuere Version, obwohl ich gerde gesynct habe? Ist dein Ebuild im overlay?

 

```
 # grep ximian /etc/portage/package.keywords

app-office/openoffice-ximian ~x86
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

@Realmaker

benutzt du eventuell "x86"?

@Inte

danke, nun ist einiges klarer geworden.

schade ist es trotzdem allemal, openoffice "in qt" wäre um einiges hübscher/netter.

----------

## Realmaker

Ok  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> @Realmaker
> 
> benutzt du eventuell "x86"?
> 
> @Inte
> ...

 

Klar wäre es das. Ist ja auch in der Mache, nur dauert das halt alles seine Zeit...  :Sad: 

----------

## boris64

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klar wäre es das. Ist ja auch in der Mache, nur dauert das halt alles seine Zeit... 

 

dann warten wir mal gespannt ab  :Wink: 

wenigstens hat xooffice kde-icons parat., was ja schon mal ein schritt in die richtige richtung ist.

----------

## Sas

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Aufgrund der Versionsnummer hab ich mich noch nicht getraut, ximian-oo zu installieren. Ist das schon 1.1.2?

----------

## Inte

Ximian 1.1.60 ist das modifizierte OO 1.1.2

----------

## Sas

Ui klasse, danke Inte! *gcc anschmeiß*

----------

## boris64

und noch eine "klitzekleine" frage an unsere openoffice-spezialisten  :Wink: 

gibt es eine möglichkeit, die menüschriftart(en) zu ändern?

ich finde diese geglättete arial (ist es doch, oder?) einfach nur grottenhässlich.

wenn ja, wo und wie?

thx  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

die hier beschriebenen wege funktionieren bei mir scheinbar nicht  :Shocked: 

http://www.openoffice.org/FAQs/fontguide.html#9

http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=141

[/EDIT]

----------

## Sas

Cool läuft, schnell noch Rechtschreibdingens und so nachinstallieren =)

Das mit den Schriften würde mich allerdings auch mal interessieren, geht bei mir auch nicht wie auf den Seiten beschrieben. Finde die Schrift zwar nicht schlecht, aber bei der Ximian-Variante ist die soooooo riesen groß...

Edit: Bin gerade als root drin, um systemweit den deutschen Kram nachzuinstallieren und da sind die Schriftgrößen OK, sehr komisch.

----------

